# Entrenching Tool



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking to buy an entrenching tool....authentic Mil-Spec if possible. Anyone bought one recently? I see a lot of fakes on e-bay.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Do you mean the old fashion ones (WWII) with the long wooden handle or the newer (VietNam) ones with the metal handle? There's an Army supply store up in Columbus, GA outside of Ft. Benning that might have what you are looking for. Can't remember the name of the store though.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Try Saigon Sams I think they have a website now


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Latest version with D handle.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Lady Hunter said:


> Do you mean the old fashion ones (WWII) with the long wooden handle or the newer (VietNam) ones with the metal handle? There's an Army supply store up in Columbus, GA outside of Ft. Benning that might have what you are looking for. Can't remember the name of the store though.


Ranger Joes?

www.rangerjoes.com

I'm not military but I used to live in Columbus, GA and knew the Chriss family.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Got it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ranger Joes or Sportsman Guide


----------

